# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Вопросы по прасаду

## Ямуначарья дас

19.06.2009  го дас:

Хотел разместить свои вопросы в уже имеющиеся топики продолжая тематику. Но там отвечать могут лишь модераторы(((:.

1. Что следует делать с растительным маслом применявшимся во фритюре? выбросить или как то применять? В обычных поваренных книгах возможность повторных использований есть.

2. Какие продукты нельзя предлогать на алтаре, а какие можно?
Если, к примеру, имеется 1 кг. масла, муки, сахара и др. сыпучих, не до конца разрезанных овощей (капусты, например) но для приготовления прасада используется лишь их часть.
Можно ли предлогать от уже отрезанного, отсыпанного?
Доступ на кухню имеет только 1 человек.

3. Можно ли нюхать продукты, проверяя их качество на запах, до предложения?
д-р Торсунов рекомендует всё нюхать.
А в очень старой брошюрке "Кухня Кришны", говорится: что нюхать нельзя))
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Го дас!

1. Это зависит от строгости стандарта. Более высокий стандарт: использовать повторно во фритюре только гхи. Более простой стандарт: истользовать повторно также и растительные масла.

2. "Можно ли предлогать от уже отрезанного, отсыпанного? Доступ на кухню имеет только 1 человек." - да, можно.

3. Нет, нельзя ни пробовать бхогу, ни нюхать. Бхога предназначена для наслаждения Господа. Нюхая, мы можем насладиться ароматом продукта до предложения Ему, а это грех. Что касается доктора Торсунова, насколько я знаю, он рекомендует нюхать все продукты, чтобы определять по запаху, подходят ли они человеку. Данная рекомендация правомочна для карми. Вполне возможно, что это полезно для здоровья: нюхая определять, подходит ли человеку тот или иной продукт или нет. Однако когда некоторая "полезность" входит в противоречие с наставлениями бхакти шастр, последние имет больший приоритет.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

